# Favorite Multi-tool Brand



## Kelite

Just to get an idea which brand Multi-tool (not model) you prefer....


Gerber
Leatherman
SOG
Victorinox
Other



And why?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I said Leatherman because it's what I know and what I own. However, there are a few SOG and Gerber models I'd like to get to know.

Also, you left SOG out of your poll, but its in your post.


----------



## SteveB

Victorinox Swiss Army Champ

More tools then a Wave or about any other. 

Things the Wave doesn't do:

- Pin, Tweezers and magnifying glass, to remove hemp and wood splinters

- Tiny little pen, good for writting tiny little notes to self.

- Other things.

No really, I have a Wave, had a SOG, but always go to the Champ first. Decent knife blades, assorted screwdrivers - including the best phillips head around, best scissors on a multi that I've ever used. Really smalll screwdiver that fits XLR connectors - thus the squeeks are always borrowing my knife. 

Been carrying Swiss Army knives for decades.

Steve B.


----------



## Logos

I had a classic leatherman until someone nicked it last year I've replaced it with a Blaze but do miss my classic. I too always carry a Swiss army knife.


----------



## DarSax

I'm a leatherman man. Dont' like the look or feel of a Swiss Army, and I've never experienced a Gerber but i've heard that they aren't as good. I keep a (leatherman) Squirt on my keychain pretty much all the time, and then I wear my Wave on my belt for pretty much all tech. Gee-reat, though I think I might have the serrated blade on my Wave professionally sharpened, I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## SerraAva

Leatherman. I love my black wave. So much so that I have one on my hip, one in my bag, one in my truck, and one in my car. Most used tool on it is probably the bottle opener. Love the tweaker, and have the bit set next to it on my belt for every screw driver I will ever need.


----------



## icewolf08

I used to be a Letherman person, then I was introduced to the Gerber. Gerber has a much better blade making history and their tools are much more robust IMO. Going back to the Leatherman always feels a little more flimsy in my hand than a Gerber. The scissors on Gerbers are much better, made by Fiskars with a much better spring than Letherman's "paperclip" type. The other thing I love about Gerbers is that you don't need to butterfly them to get at the tools.

Just my opinion and $0.02


----------



## soundlight

I always go for Gerber when it comes to blades, but I really like my Leatherman. It's nice, it's much larger than other multi-tools (I actually picked it out because of this), and the phillips screwdriver on it is second to none. However, I will also always have my Gerber single-blade lockback knife in the same pocket as my leatherman. I use both on a daily basis.


----------



## Clark

I've carried a Victorinox Swiss Army Tool for about 8 years now, I used to only wear it while working / at tech, but in the last few years have taken to just wearing it on my belt at all times. I've found it to be wonderfully sturdy, and mostly I do not have to open up the pliers to get at other tools - _everything_ is accessible from the outside. 

Clark


----------



## porkchop

Currently as we speak I have a Gerber one hand open (i know the model but thats not the topic here) multi tool and a Gerber pocket knife on me. The only time I'm not carrying them is when I'm asleep or going to a place were I can't (airport, court house, etc...). I LOVE the one hand open it makes the tool 100% usable everywhere which is important to me because I tend to find myself in places where I need one hand to do something else other than to get the proper tool out. Yes a "well trained" Leatherman can do that say thing but that takes time.

On the other hand I bought this one because of ease and price. There are models of Victorinox multi tools that have all the tools excepts the pliers accessible with out opening the tool itself. Several Leatherman model's have the 4 main blades available without opening the tool, and I think Gerber has that option too. That is an option that at the time of purchase might not seem huge but you will really notice and come to like after a while.

Carried a Victorinox for a while, loved it, cried a little on the inside when I lost it. That's what I get for carrying it in my backpack and not on my belt. I've actually never heard of SOG before now, Googles them, went to their site, Looks like they make pretty good stuff I can see two multi tools that I would conside carrying.


----------



## LD4Life

I have a Gerber Suspension. Titanium Carbide, one hand open, full bit set, the list goes on. I love it.


----------



## Pip

Just recently got a brand new Leatherman Core. PERFECT for what I do. I've always been a Leatherman, if you will... Not a Gerber baby. Haha.

I've had Waves, Squirts (I also have a Squirt E4- a brilliant little tool) all sorts of older Leathermen. I love them, and will always stick with them. The only reason I get new ones is because I lose them, not because they break.

People at my school are always like but Gerbers are so cool with the one handed opening... And I just couldn't care less about that. If that is the only reason someone can come up with (it's the only gerber vs leatherman defense I've eve heard) then Leatherman is the clear choice in my mind. 
I also prefer the way the tools are layed out in Leathermen... Anyway, it's my personal choice.  P.S. I really don't like the idea of that one handed flicking open motion- I often work in the air (duh) and I just don't like the idea of ficking my wrist with a tool in it while I am 20 feet in the air. That just seems irresponsible and dangerous to me and to the people below me. Another reason I'm not a fan of that opening system. (That and it's very difficult to do it with 2 hands, so if you do want to avoid the flicking it open with one hand, it's hard to do)

Anyway, not that's I've written a book..


----------



## SweetBennyFenton

To start off... a SOG tool once saved my life. 

I would have never made it out of a potentially lethal snake bite situation if I wasn't carrying the SOG tool that a friend gave me.

That being said, I prefer my Gerber. The pliers are the tool I use most, so I want to be able to flick them out fast. I combine this with a CRKT knife and I have almost everything I need.

I still feel a bit bad about not wearing the tool that saved my life.


----------



## avkid

SweetBennyFenton said:


> a CRKT knife


What model?
The professional models look awesome!


----------



## Pip

SweetBennyFenton said:


> I combine this with a CRKT knife and I have almost everything I need.



CRKTs are nice. I have a Carson Design M16-10Z that used to be my everyday carry. It's awesome. (Now my everyday carry is the beautiful Benchmade Osborne design 960-RED)


----------



## mnfreelancer

I have owned both Gerber and Leatherman multi-tools. I think I had the Gerber first and then got a Leatherman Wave (gen1) when a friend got one and I got to play with it. I liked the full-size external lockback tools. I went back to my Gerber after I basically TOTALED the wave (broken needlenose pliar, every screwdriver other than phillips broken/chipped, cutters mushroomed, scissors dull, knives re-sharpened multiple times, knife points gone, diamond grit on file completely gone, I mean totaled). I came to like the fact that you could flick the pliers out like a switchblade and got really good at that. Then my gerber was stolen and I went back to the totaled leatherman which has worked ok ever since. Sending it in for warranty is on my list of things to do but it's hard to be without a multi. I also have carried a Leatherman micra for a long time and have had 3 of them - mostly for the little tweaker screwdriver.


----------



## bobgaggle

I had a leatherman wave for 5 years, but it disappeared on a hunting trip. Later that year i got the new, re-vamped version of the wave. I don't like it nearly as much. when closed, the blades located on the outside have sharper ridges, making it less comfortable on the hand. I still say leatherman makes the best product though. Of course, its all personal opinion


----------



## howlingwolf487

I have the now-discontinued (as far as I know, anyways) Leatherman Supertool 200. I've had it for around 6 years and it still functions perfectly fine. Every tool locks open and the pliers are fantastic. I'm pretty sure it was the most heavy duty multitool Leatherman made.

http://www.leatherman.com/products/tools/retired-tools/super-tool-200/default.asp


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Hey CB, did you know there is a 

multitool.org?

They even have a multitool forum that's worth checking out.


----------



## bobgaggle

gafftapegreenia said:


> Hey CB, did you know there is a
> multitool.org?
> They even have a multitool forum that's worth checking out.



Why would we go there when we can use up CB bandwidth in the never ending debates?


----------



## visigoth

I love my leatherman, just watch your fingers as the blade does not have a locking device,ouch!


----------



## gafftapegreenia

You must have an old skool Leatherman then.


----------



## Kelite

I was gifted a new Leatherman recently and was surprised at the locking feature.

(Has it been THAT long since my last one?)


----------



## Ross

My preference is Schrade. They went under in 2004, but you can still find their products pretty easily. The blades are quality (which is to be expected since schrade primarily made knives) and I really like having the tools on the outside of the handle, but on the wider side of the tool so they dont dig into your fingers when you're using the pliers.


----------



## LekoBoy

i love my Leatherman and wouldn't trade for anything.


----------



## summerstagetech

*the right multi-tool*

i have read other posts about what brand multi-tool but i want advice on witch type i should buy. i go to a theater tech program at upper darby preforming arts center summer stage. i work in all departments but i try to do more in lighting and carpentry. i have used leathermans and gerbers but i don't know what type i should get. thank you for your help.


----------



## quarterfront

*Re: the right multi-tool*

I know I'm bucking the trend here, and probably a bit of a wet blanket, but....
Okay, I've been doing this for 24 years now and I gotta' say....
Electrician: [strike]Kline[/strike] Klein 8" C-wrench on your choice of lanyard and for the bonus round, one of those screwdrivers that you can flip this way and that way to get either Phillips or flathead.[strike]Kline[/strike] Klein makes a nice "10-in-1".
Carpenter: Shop should have the tools you need. Bonus round: bring your own tape measure, pencil. Super bonus round: bring your own screw-shooter.
After hours bonus round: bottle opener on your keychain.


----------



## cdub260

Right now I'm using a Leatherman Wave that I bought maybe 10 years ago. The first time it went missing I bought a Gerber to replace it. Then I found my Leatherman right where I remembered loosing it 6 months later. I went back to the Leatherman and kept the Gerber as a spare. So whenever my leatherman would go off on vacation for a while and forget to invite me, the Gerber would come out to play. Of course right now the Gerber's on vacation somewhere, and just like that traitorous Leatherman it didn't invite me. What is it with these multi-tools running off and leaving their owners behind?


----------



## cdub260

*Re: the right multi-tool*


quarterfront said:


> I know I'm bucking the trend here, and probably a bit of a wet blanket, but....
> Okay, I've been doing this for 24 years now and I gotta' say....
> Electrician: Kline 8" C-wrench on your choice of lanyard and for the bonus round, one of those screwdrivers that you can flip this way and that way to get either phillips or flathead. Kline makes a nice "10-in-1".
> Carpenter: Shop should have the tools you need. Bonus round: bring your own tape measure, pencil. Super bonus round: bring your own screwshooter.
> Afterhours bonus round: bottle opener on your keychain.



I have 3 of those Klein 10 in 1 screwdrivers. I buy a new one every year because they have nasty habit of growing legs and walking away. I'm pretty sure our audio guy has at least 2 of my missing screwdrivers. Of course, I could just be getting paranoid.

As for which multi-tool to buy, I've had good luck with both Leatherman and Gerber. Just get the most versatile tool you can find, and steer clear of the $10 knockoffs. They break way to easily.


----------



## LightStud

quarterfront, with what do you cut tie-line? cdub260: I too have found it difficult to retain the Klein 10-in-1 screwdriver, and have switched to the house brand 4-in-1 at <Home Improvement Center of your choosing>, especially when lending. Likewise with my adjustable wrench. I use a Cooper Tools brand, but have at least one DollarStore variety for those attempting to avoid work by saying "I forgot my wrench," (who usually won't get called back). 

Read a Followspot Operator the riot act once, when I gave him a sheet of gel and said "Cut this into four pieces and give one to each to tape on the front," and he said "Aren't you going to cut it for me? I don't have a knife. I didn't bring tools for a show call." He also was not included on the next party's guest list.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/quarterfront.html


----------



## quarterfront

> quarterfront, with what do you cut tie-line?
> ...
> Read a Followspot Operator the riot act once, when I gave him a sheet of gel and said "Cut this into four pieces and give one to each to tape on the front,"



I cut tie line with a utility knife. We have a spool of tie line at the electrics table. We cut 3'-0" pieces. Odd size pieces are considered trash.

As for cutting gel with a hand knife.... No, use the paper cutter....


----------



## LightStud

So quarterfront's opinion/vote is for no multi-tool at all. Carry an 8" Adj. Wrench and a Four-in-One screwdriver. If something needs to be cut, take it back to the shop where the knife is. I'll guess that's where the pliers are kept also.

Sounds less than efficient to me, but what do I know? I've only been in this business going on 40 years, and carrying a Leatherman for about the last 25. Before that it was a Swiss Army Knife--Super Tinker. I do miss the tweezers and toothpick on occasion.


----------



## Kelite

cdub260 said:


> Right now I'm using a Leatherman Wave that I bought maybe 10 years ago. The first time it went missing I bought a Gerber to replace it. Then I found my Leatherman right where I remembered loosing it 6 months later. I went back to the Leatherman and kept the Gerber as a spare. So whenever my leatherman would go off on vacation for a while and forget to invite me, the Gerber would come out to play. Of course right now the Gerber's on vacation somewhere, and just like that traitorous Leatherman it didn't invite me. What is it with these multi-tools running off and leaving their owners behind?



I feel your pain, really I do. Somewhere along Alaska's Russian River is a proud new owner of an Apollo engraved Leatherman SQUIRT bearing my name. *sigh.

(Perhaps the hope of a cyber-savvy bear Googling my name as engraved on the tool. Hey, I can dream can't I?)


----------



## gafftaper

Last Thursday I was in Portland, Oregon and I stopped by the Leatherman Factory store. I had broken the file on my Squirt P4. I left it in the hands of the lady at the desk. Tuesday morning, only 5 days later, a brand new P4 arrived on my porch via UPS.  They either repair or replace depending on the problems with the tool.

You can mail in your tool for repair:
Leatherman Tool Group, Inc.
P.O. Box 20595
Portland, Or 97294-0595

By the way I love my Squirt P4, it's small enough to go with you everywhere on your key ring. Yet the combination of tools will handle most of your basic needs. If I'm doing serious work like crew on a show, strike, or hang, then I strap on my Wave, but the rest of the time my Squirt P4 usually does the trick. The Squirt would make a cool gift idea for the wife/girlfriend to have in their purse. Or a good one for a first tool for kids... the knife's small about 1.5". The only thing I would change is to put a blade lock on the knife.


----------



## emoskacrewman

I've always bee a fan of gerbers, starting as a Boy Scout where they were the tool of choice for our troop. I currently have one with oversized tools, and I love it. I'm also a huge fan of the screwdriver bit sets that come with some, with a "socket" that slips over the tool's flat-style phillips head.

My only regret with mine is that it came equipped with a wood saw rather than the incredibly handy saw coupler, which can be used to equip your tool with any jig saw blade whose shank has a hole in it that is under 3" long. While the wood saw is ferocious (can handle anything from a 1x4 with some elbow grease to very overcooked pizza) I would still prefer the ability to go from the stock RemGrit (all-purpose abrasive instead of teeth) blade to a specifically metal or wood blade if need be.


----------



## Sony

Leatherman Charge Ti for me!


----------



## philhaney

visigoth said:


> I love my leatherman, just watch your fingers as the blade does not have a locking device,ouch!



The first Leatherman I had (I forget the model) didn't have locking blades either. Then someone gave me the original Wave for Christmas several years ago, and it does have locks on the blades. It's also my multi-purpose tool of choice. I have two or three different Victorinox multi-purpose tools (also received as gifts) and the Letherman Wave wins hands down.

I wear it on my belt, right next to my Mini-Maglite (2-AA cells) all the time. I'm never without them. This has lead to stares and behind-my-back laughs, as some of my day jobs have included working in dress shirt and tie in a cubicle.

Yep. Everyone laughs and pokes fun at me till they need my Leatherman or Mini-Mag. then all of a sudden I'm their best friend.....


----------



## cdub260

philhaney said:


> Yep. Everyone laughs and pokes fun at me till they need my Leatherman or Mini-Mag. then all of a sudden I'm their best friend.....



In case you hadn't noticed, we make fun of you then too.

Besides I only ask to borrow your Leatherman when mine goes off on one of its solo trips.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

philhaney said:


> Yep. Everyone laughs and pokes fun at me till they need my Leatherman or Mini-Mag. then all of a sudden I'm their best friend.....



Ain't it the truth.


----------



## philhaney

cdub260 said:


> In case you hadn't noticed, we make fun of you then too.



But of course. Otherwise I might think you don't like me.


----------



## Toffee

Mm, I like gerber. It's mostly due to the same reasons as icewolf.


> I used to be a Letherman person, then I was introduced to the Gerber. Gerber has a much better blade making history and their tools are much more robust IMO. Going back to the Leatherman always feels a little more flimsy in my hand than a Gerber. The scissors on Gerbers are much better, made by Fiskars with a much better spring than Letherman's "paperclip" type. The other thing I love about Gerbers is that you don't need to butterfly them to get at the tools


----------



## JustAShadow

As far as the multi-tool goes, I have always been loyal to Leatherman, no particular reason other than it was the first one I was ever given when I started working in theatre.


----------



## seanandkate

Leatherman Classic is the one that's in my pocket all the time. There's not a single tool on it that I don't use, and it's nicely worked in. It gives my students pause when I open it like a butterfly knife . . . But that being said, if I'm wearing one on my hip for a call, I like the Gerber.


----------



## Kelite

Moving from the theater out to the marching band field now....

As one who works with our local HS marching band, the leatherman worn on the hip is a must on contest Saturdays. Why? Heck, I don't know. Why do things ALWAYS break/loosen/fall apart/get stuck/etc on contest days but NEVER at rehearsal.... NEVER!




A question when I get to those pearly gates I s'pose.


----------



## cdub260

Kelite said:


> Why do things ALWAYS break/loosen/fall apart/get stuck/etc on contest days but NEVER at rehearsal.... NEVER!



Really! I'd think the answer would be obvious! These things happen just to annoy you. Didn't you know that?


----------



## Sony

Kelite said:


> Why do things ALWAYS break/loosen/fall apart/get stuck/etc on contest days but NEVER at rehearsal.... NEVER!



It's called Murphy's Law...

Murphy's Law states that: "Whatever can go wrong will go wrong, and at the worst possible time, in the worst possible way."

Murphy's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ruinexplorer

The one thing that has kept me using my leatherman, even though I own two gerbers, is the leather case. It has held up much better than the nylon cases and I'm too lazy to go and get a new case. But I do end up keeping a gerber knife on me as well, it's just so much better.


----------



## mbandgeek

Kelite said:


> Moving from the theater out to the marching band field now....
> 
> As one who works with our local HS marching band, the leatherman worn on the hip is a must on contest Saturdays. Why? Heck, I don't know. Why do things ALWAYS break/loosen/fall apart/get stuck/etc on contest days but NEVER at rehearsal.... NEVER!



Haha, yeah... I have 6 years of marching band experience. Our high school band pulled interested students from the middle school band. I know all too well about contest days. Unfortunately wearing a multi-tool would ruin the uniform look.

As for owning a multi, I own a cheapo walmart brand. I am going to ask for a gerber of some variety for Christmas.


----------



## sk8rsdad

Mine is a Leatherman Skeletool. All the features I am likely to use with none of the extra weight.


----------



## TOG

I started with a Classic in 1994 and by now I've got just about every variant of the Leatherman there is- hardest part is remembering which model has which features. My original Classic has been on two world tours and is on my belt as I write this.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

The Leatherman "Classic" is the PST - Pocket Survival Tool.


----------



## Stryker87

I'm a BIG fan of the Leatherman Crunch. It has all of the same things as a classic Leatherman, but it instead of the needle nosed pliers, it has a pair of vice grips. I also carry a Kershaw Leek around. It's a really nice spring assisted 4 in. blade with a lifetime sharpness guarantee. I love it because I can easily open it one handed, but the spring is weak enough that if i forget to lock the safety, i don't have to worry about bumping into something and stabbing myself. Plus the fact that when the blade gets dull I just have to make a phone call and they send me a new blade.


----------



## Techiegirly

glad to see Leatherman is in the lead! I carry a Leatherman Juice. It's a great little tool. Had her for 10 years now. My favorite tool ever!


----------



## GreyWyvern

I own a Gerber. I've never been able to get used to Leatherman. The model I own is the one with the interchangable ends. It comes with the pliers and needlenose w/ carbide cutters, and has cable cutters and a couple others available. It makes it a bit bigger than the typical ones because it doesn't retract or fold flat, but I love having both pliers and needlenose available whenever I need them. It is a nice sturdy tool.


----------



## zuixro

All I have right now is a cheap Jeep branded multitool, but I'm looking at getting a leatherman soon. I love my multitool, and I use it all the time. The other day I installed a track lighting system using only my multitool.


----------



## ReiRei

I recently got a Leatherman Blast for my birthday and it is amazing. It's especially nice for those irritating stagepin connectors that I can't muscle apart or cutting tie-line. It eliminates yelling "DOES ANYONE HAVE A KNIFE?" in a school-ish environment. Also very good for whacking careless people across the head with. I loves mah Leatherman.


----------



## Sideburns

I used to be a Gerber man, but recently got a leatherman, which is glorious. I hade a gerber 400, before I got my Wave, so it wasn't quite a fair fight. But, I still regularly carry the Gerber since it is much lighter, fun to play with, relatively inexspensive, and all around fun. But my vote goes to Leatherman, since It is just so much stronger and had those good ol' outside blades.


----------



## LightingPenguin

Leatherman FTW

I love the Wave, great blade


----------



## LordOfTheTechies

Leatherman surge is pretty kickass


----------



## gafftaper

gafftaper said:


> Last Thursday I was in Portland, Oregon and I stopped by the Leatherman Factory store. I had broken the file on my Squirt P4. I left it in the hands of the lady at the desk. Tuesday morning, only 5 days later, a brand new P4 arrived on my porch via UPS.  They either repair or replace depending on the problems with the tool.
> 
> You can mail in your tool for repair:
> Leatherman Tool Group, Inc.
> P.O. Box 20595
> Portland, Or 97294-0595



Leatherman scores AGAIN!!! In the entry above I broke the file on my P4 Squirt last summer while doing something sort of dumb. A couple of weeks ago I broke the pliers when trying to use them for something that was a little too large for them to handle. I sent my broken P4 into Leatherman by mail and a little over a week later I've got a new one in my hands again. 

These guys are the greatest.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Just thought I'd put it here that Leatherman has just released their biggest and baddest, the Supertool 300


----------



## avkid

Yes, the Super Tool returns!!!!!


----------



## Kelite

That is one SWEET tool!


----------



## seanandkate

gafftapegreenia said:


> The Leatherman "Classic" is the PST - Pocket Survival Tool.



Do they still make this model? I've had this model in my pocket for years now, and it's starting to show its age (wire cutters blown out, small slot driver developing a a few bends, etc). I love the size of it and I use everything on it. Anyone still selling this exact model?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

The PST is discontinued, but you have three options:

1) Look on ebay for a new or slightly used PST. There are a few on there now. 

2) Upgrade to a current model. The best comparisons to the PST of the current line up are the Blast and Fuse. 

3) Send it in to Leatherman as a warranty repair. Be sure to include a letter in the package detailing what you would like repaired as well as your affinity for your old PST. Leatherman has an excellent reputation for customer service and they should do their best to tune up your old PST.


----------



## echnaret

I have a Gerber Compact Sport. It doesn't have many tools, but it gets me by fine. I accidentally cut a live wire once, which made a nice little grove in my wire cutters <_< (i was fine, though a little shook up).


----------



## Lotos

I carry several multi-tools... All Gerber...

I have a pair of Compact Sport's... One Silver, one Black... That live in my toolbox... I always seem to end up hiring electricians that carry pocket knives instead of multi-tools... I'd much rather lend out a tethered multi-tool, than have a knife loose overhead.

And a Black FliK, that lives on my hip.

As an electrician, I much prefer being able to open my pliers single handed.


----------



## wah0808

I've been using a Gerber for about 10 years now... after going through two Leatherman (broke one handle and the jaws of the other). I just find the Gerber has better tools on it, Fiskas scissors, Ledgendary Blade. I also have the two different Swiss Army tools, they are well built I just don't find them as practical. I'm am intrigued by the CRKT and SOG ones... I haven't has a chance to play with them yet.


----------



## MrsFooter

cI'm extremely partial to the Leatherman Juice. The knife blade is on the outside, and extremely accessible, and it's got everything I need without any useless bells and whistles. The tool is a good size for my hand; I've tried out Footer's Gerber, and I always find it awkwardly cumbersome.

Plus, my Juice is easily stashed in any purse and in the pocket of even my tightest jeans. Don't judge.


----------



## dvsDave

Which model Juice; Xe6, Cs4, S2, or the C2?


----------



## MrsFooter

Sorry, the Juice S2. Also, it's orange. Awesome.


----------



## cprted

I'm carrying a Gerber Radius these days.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Footer, you forgot the discontinued KF4. 

I know there is a strong Gerber camp here but I'm decidedly a Leatherman fan.

I'm just gonna say I might own more multi's and knives than I care to casually admit.


----------



## mstaylor

gafftapegreenia said:


> Footer, you forgot the discontinued KF4.
> 
> I know there is a strong Gerber camp here but I'm decidedly a Leatherman fan.
> 
> I'm just gonna say I might own more multi's and knives than I care to casually admit.




I'm with you. I use a Letherman Kick. It's simple but does everything I want it to do. 

Kick Full-Size Multi-Tool : Leatherman


----------



## ship

[Q10:1 tools are passay now, Klein has the 11:1 tool now. Bought a few recently but don’t remember what one extra thing was added but it is the Sciznit.



Anyway I have now a McMaster Carr Bear Claw multi-tool with Tools for Stagecraft shief for it. Much more useful. Not locking blades which isn’t good but also the Klien utility kinfe on the same work belt. Decent enought slotted or Phillips tips, pliers are short and wire cutters are also short in not being great - blades are sharp but not locking but what I most often need is the wire sripper and wire gauging tool it has other multi tools don’t. I don’t carry about a wire stripper with me, this tool has a good wire sripper as a good advantage.

Various tools, smaller tip and cutter but wire stripper that’s useful to me. Not locking but sharp blades also.


----------



## Nate1714

I prefer Leatherman because they have a great warrenty and I have never had issue with them yet, plus made in USA.

Gerber is now made of lower quolity steel 440 and thus is not as derable. 

btw you left our SOG in which I hear good things about but never have used one.


----------



## shiben

Leatherman Charge. Use it every day, lighter than my old Wave.


----------



## fx120

Personally I am not a fan of multi-tools, or as I call them: "do-nothing-well tools". 

If I am just walking around I carry a Kershaw Blur pocket knife which I keep razor sharp and is a great tool that I use daily while remaining light weight and isn't a burden for me like a typical multi-tool is. 

If I am on a job site I will take my tool bag which has a full compliment of tools including a Fluke 187-V multimeter and AC ammeter clamp.

When I am working on a jobsite I will stick the tools I require for a task in my back pocket, and if I don't have the right tool I'll go get what I need from my tool bag. 

But I am a tool snob, so don't listen to me


----------



## shiben

fx120 said:


> Personally I am not a fan of multi-tools, or as I call them: "do-nothing-well tools".
> 
> If I am just walking around I carry a Kershaw Blur pocket knife which I keep razor sharp and is a great tool that I use daily while remaining light weight and isn't a burden for me like a typical multi-tool is.
> 
> If I am on a job site I will take my tool bag which has a full compliment of tools including a Fluke 187-V multimeter and AC ammeter clamp.
> 
> When I am working on a jobsite I will stick the tools I require for a task in my back pocket, and if I don't have the right tool I'll go get what I need from my tool bag.
> 
> But I am a tool snob, so don't listen to me



Clearly someone has not been in the "Oh crap im 50 feet off the ground and now i need a screwdriver I didnt think I would need" situation.


----------



## mstaylor

Also, when handing a show load-in unless you intend to carry about six seperate tools in your pocket then a multi-tool is a lifesaver. Naturally if you can use the proper tool for the job then do it but in many cases it just doesn't work that way. I've seen guys say, I'm working props or carps so I don't need my C wrench. That will bite you everytime. Try to carry a good knife, C wrench, multi-tool and a small flashlight. Anything else the show guys will understand you aren't going to have in your pocket. Load-ins and loadouts are time sensitive and you can't afford to say I'll get the right tool.


----------



## Burgeonite

I have a gerber. I like it because it fits intuatively in my hand, and "feels" right. I had problems with my old leatherman because my small hands had troubble with keeping a grip on the pliers. It also is part green.

A second multi-tool I love is the CRKT guppie which is the onli multi-tool I've seen that has a wrench and not pliers. It also comes with 4 different screwdriver bits and an LED.


----------



## Kelite

Burgeonite said:


> It also is part green.





Green, hmm? Care to elaborate?


----------



## blackisthenewblack

I just crossed the stage for my graduation with a leatherman wave on my belt and a flashlight in my pocket. That is right, I may have popped a breaker on a dimmer (my own fault), fixed it, walked across stage, got my certificate, then properly fixed the issue, then went back to the board.


----------



## jharradine

Hi guys, 

I've been using a leatherman charge TTi multitool for the last 3 or 4 years and it's been a really handy piece of kit. The tip of the serrated blade has a cutting hook that helps out no end, makes it safe to cut with risk of penetrating too deep, such as cutting open a box. 

leatherman have such a clean fresh line of multitool, in the hand they feel positive tight and thoroughly high quality. Recently I bought a skeletool from this shop Multitool l Leatherman Tool l Skeletool l Leatherman Multi Tool such a smart little tool, this little pocket tool might not have as many functions but the design comes for a really good price and i can clip it on my jeans using the built in carabiner - then i wont loose it!


----------



## snareguy

Just bought a SOG PowerAssist a few days ago... gotta say kudos to them its awesome everything i need is there, the cammed pliers are great, and it has really everything I need in the bucket. Although I am going to be ordering the wire strippers to replace the file... they wont replace my kleins but it may just come in handy in a pinch once or twice.

And I forgot to mention the V cutter cuts tie line all day long like butter


----------



## shiben

snareguy said:


> Just bought a SOG PowerAssist a few days ago... gotta say kudos to them its awesome everything i need is there, the cammed pliers are great, and it has really everything I need in the bucket. Although I am going to be ordering the wire strippers to replace the file... they wont replace my kleins but it may just come in handy in a pinch once or twice.
> 
> And I forgot to mention the V cutter cuts tie line all day long like butter



I just got a new SOG (the EOD version), and the V cutter is amazingly useful. Tie line is cut. The pliers are great too. Knife is a bit small, but nice and sharp.


----------



## ruinexplorer

A-ha!! Eat your heart out modern manufacturers. I have found the multi-tool that has stood the test of time!


----------



## Kelite

ruinexplorer said:


> A-ha!! Eat your heart out modern manufacturers. I have found the multi-tool that has stood the test of time!


 
Now THAT is one cool multi-tool! 

Nice find- and thank you for sharing!


----------



## mstaylor

That is a serious multi tool. Good stuff.


----------



## soundlight

I just bought a new Leatherman Charge TTi and I have to say that it is the best multi tool I have ever seen or owned for my uses, and I have owned 2 others and used dozens more. This thing is great - it has a phenomenal cutting hook as someone else mentioned (on the back of the serrated blade) that is perfect for cutting e-tape that is bundling cables, tie line, zip ties, and other things. The interchangeable bits are great, and the belt pouch that it comes with has a nice front part for the little bit holder to go in to. It also comes with several extra bits which is a plus for me. In addition, it has good wire and hard wire cutters, as well as a crimper that isn't half bad. The double sided file is nice, the saw is super-sharp, and the scissors are - as with all Leatherman scissors - pretty darn good for a tool of this type and size. The little reversible precision screwdriver is a nice addition - but I normally have a precision screwdriver set within reach if I'm working on something that needs it.

I did an extensive comparison of all of the major brands before buying this one - and compared probably over a hundred different models of full-size multi-tools. The Charge TTi is the one that I decided on, and after using it at work in a number of different scenarios, I can say that I am extremely pleased with my choice.

(If you're wondering where the Leatherman that I talked about on the first page of this thread went, it flew out of its poorly held together belt pouch as I was running down or up a hill - I don't know 'cause I only noticed later that it flew out. Couldn't find it. Replaced it this time with one that's even better.)


----------



## Dondaley

My favorite multi-tool, is a Victorinox Swiss Army knife, but I don't really look at as a multi tool, rather I look at it as a knife. Now, bear in mind that mine is a pretty bare bones swiss army knife (two blades, bottle opener/flat head screw driver, can opener, leather punch/awl, tweezers, tooth-pick, and in place of the corkscrew, a phillips driver), and that I was for many years a boy scout and I am still involved with boy scouts (probably why I look at swiss army knives as knives first, hardware stores second).


----------



## facethewolf

I had the Leatherman Wave for many years...then I lost it. sigh
The succesor to the wave is the Surge..the larger (and heavier) brother of the Wave. And I must say...I live and die by that thing, I LOVE it.I need new screwdriver inserts though. ALSO, can anyone tell me how to sharpen the serrated blade? Does Home Depot carry something that can sharpen serrated blades?


----------



## LXPlot

I have a Swiss Army Something (does it really matter). I like it because it's small enough to fit in a pocket or on a belt loop comfortably, but large enough to do everything I desire of it (really, who needs a knife large enough to take down a grizzly in their back pocket?) I also have a Chinese knock of Leatherman with pliers and a bit of ruler for the occasion when I need it, but it's often much to large to do a lot of good when I'm fifty feet in the air, upside down, in the dark.


----------



## chausman

LXPlot said:


> ... but it's often much to large to do a lot of good when I'm fifty feet in the air, upside down, in the dark.


 
And how often would one find you fifty feet in the air. Upside down. With a large knife. In the dark? (I hope that problem doesn't come about very much...)

My vote for favorite would be the SOG tools. I like how you don't have to struggle to get them open and one of the tools out of them.


----------



## mstaylor

I use the Leatherman Kick. It is small enough to carry but big enough to do what I need. I is also affordably priced.


----------



## Blacksheep0317

I have been living with the original leatherman wave on my belt since the first few months it came out when I was still in Boy Scouts and my leatherman PST decided to end up on the bottom of a river during a canoe mishap with some large rocks and rapids. I am now three or four sheaths into the wave and it is never not on my belt, right next to the mini mag with LED retro. I also carry a kershaw semi serrated with speed safe as my pocket carry. Other multitools for other purposes? I carry a USMC semi serrated Ka-Bar, Streamlight survivor light, and a res-q-me in my truck (found I can do about anything roadside emergency wise short of taking a roof off with the jaws of life with these). In my fire gear I carry channel-locks new first responders multi-tool with cable cutters, spanner wrench, gas key, glass breaker, and another ka-bar for a blade and hammer.


----------



## josh88

I used to swear by leatherman, but about 3 years ago I picked up a gerber diesel and it has been fantastic. Broken in I can flick that open real easy. got a bunch of useful tools, a little saw blade which I actually sawed a 2x4 in a pinch with (never again though) big enough for what I need, small enough to not take up space. It's great.


----------



## MonkeyRench

My leatherman wave, wow what a great device. The last one I carried saved my life. Yes, my god if you are in lighting and rigging this tool will become fused to your body. highest quality blades that can be accessed from the outside quickly and with one hand. 
Keep it with you at all times, and when all else fails and it is all you have use it! 
In this industry our office (home) is rarely a place that allows having a firearm for safety. THE WAVE will stop the most extreme and determined assailant.


----------



## Blacksheep0317

Alright..
So for a few years now I have been tempted to buy myself a Leatherman Crunch. Anyone got one? Vicegrips worth it on it?


----------



## zodiacv1

Leatherman, 
I still have my original one from 15+ years ago which I carried daily for over 5 years. My favorite part about it was it had been used so much I could literally open it as if it were a butterfly knife. Eventually it became so loose that I retired it. I then bought a Gerber and did not like the switchblade action. It was retired fairly quickly. After that it was the leatherman wave which I have owned two (one was stolen). I know carry the Skeletool on a daily bases because I can fit it into my pocket instead of on my hip. While it is not as fancy it has all of the basic necessaties: Knife, Pliers, wirecutters, screwdriver, and the most important the bottle opener.


----------



## mstaylor

I have a bottle opener on mine but it never has been used, that's what a bic lighter is for.


----------



## Anvilx

ESEE formerly R.A.T. Cutlery makes my favorite "multitools" and they make real stuff, not not your gerber, or should I say fiskars, junk. Their knives are tough as nails and can handle just about anything you give them. They offer a no questions asked lifetime warranty. The best one they have is the H.E.S.T. which is currently discontinued ( I hear they are working on a second version of it). I personally have the Izula II and while not as full featured as the HEST it still has some great abilities like cutting, splitting, and smashing.



The HEST


----------



## avkid

Now we're talking about some real blades.
Last month I finally bought myself the Buck 110 Folding Hunter I had been wanting for years.


----------



## shiben

avkid said:


> Now we're talking about some real blades.
> Last month I finally bought myself the Buck 110 Folding Hunter I had been wanting for years.


 
That is a nice looking knife. Want.


----------



## shiben

mstaylor said:


> I have a bottle opener on mine but it never has been used, that's what a bic lighter is for.


 

Or the edge of a table.


----------



## MarshallPope

shiben said:


> Or the edge of a table.



Or a flat focus tool... It has a pretty decent one.


----------



## TheGuruat12

Leatherman, hands-down.

At my school, the other serious techs all had full-sized multitools, so I got to try a variety before getting mine.
One had the Wave original, another the new Wave, two others had SOG Powerlocks, and the ASM had a Gerber (can't remember the model). I remember always liking the weight of the Waves, and especially the way that the Wave original felt. Luck was with me when one of my dad's workers (he owned a remodeling business) left town and forgot his Leatherman Wave original in his tool bag. I saw it on a shelf and asked if I could have it, he said yes, and I was the proud owner of a Wave. It fell out of my watch pocket while running across the parking lot and I didn't ever find it, so I ordered another original-style on eBay for $50. My dad has also had 4 or 5 Micras, and they feel great as well.

Leatherman just makes heavier, sturdier tools.


----------



## zmb

Blade-free multitool, perfect for air travel and public school students: Leatherman Style PS
Saw it in WIRED, looking at getting one.

Around $20 and boasts "TSA Compliant" on Amazon


----------



## ruinexplorer

I'd still be hesitant. I know my mother in law had her sewing scissors confiscated and this model still has acissors.


----------



## DaveySimps

I have been on hundreds of flights for work. I have never had a need to carry any tools, ever. It is not worth the chance. Why risk being held up or missing your flight. Put it in your checked luggage. 

~Dave


----------



## Lotos

I stand as the owner of two seperate Gerber multi-tools.

My first purchase, years ago was a Gerber Multi-Plier 400 Compact Sport 05500 which has done me well time after time... Having instant one handed access to pliers is a think of beauty...

Follow that up with the purchase a year or two ago of a Gerber Flik Multi-Plier Black 22-01638 and you're in heaven... One handed pliers, and (which I use to shut up Leatherman fanboys every time I get into a Gerber/Leatherman fight) knives on the outside... Not to mention it's black... And anyone who works in theatre *knows* that black is better 

That being said, tools on the inside and all, I prefer the compact sport for basic every day use... The full bypass shear cutters on the plier are my preference to the pinch-style cutters on the Flik.


----------



## Tekik

I am personally a fan of Gerber. Got one back in High School and have never needed a new multitool since. I dont know if other companies have the one hand release that I love my Gerber for but it is so nice to be able to open my tool with a flick of the wrist. Its a life saver when your other hand has an instrument in it and you cant put it down.


----------



## KeeperoftheKeys

So far I have been big on leatherman, I own a Surge Tactical (black) which I had to send in for repair yesterday and now I feel missing and am therefor strongly considering buying a new tool so that I'll have something to work with until it gets back...

In the past I owned a Charge Ti which got "lost", and I have a vague recollection that at some point I either owned a wave or a fake wave or something or at least had access to someone that owned one and worked with his a lot.

So what would make a good second tool to own (obviously it should be black)? Has anyone tried the MUT or are they just aimed at military and not fit for theatre?


----------



## mstaylor

I carry a Leatherman Kick, which I use constantly. I don't see the need for the other 97 blades/tools that are on many multi-tools. I have a tendency to lose them crawling under stages, many outdoors, some on sand, so I don't buy the super expensive tools that do more things.


----------



## bobcatarts

In high school, my girlfriend at the time gave me an original Leatherman for Solstice and I've carried their Supertool and now Wave every day since. There are other good variations on this similar design concept, like including C-wrenches, locking pliers, etc. I just haven't really needed them.


----------



## MaddMaxx

Wave....and swiss in the pocket with a butterfly on the belt! And never loan out to someone not prepared for a call. A technician without their own tools is the guy/gal who goes for coffee. I buy cheap crap at the dollar store and keep in my bag to toss at the tool-less and don't care if they come back!


----------



## bobcatarts

MaddMaxx said:


> A technician without their own tools is the guy/gal who goes for coffee. I buy cheap crap at the dollar store and keep in my bag to toss at the tool-less and don't care if they come back!



Both of these are great ideas. I'll have to remember that!
mmm... coffee


----------



## Cooperhodges

I think Gerber needs to be defined- there's two types. One is made in the USA- great knife, keeps an edge. Another common one is made in China, where the blade does not keep and tends to break.

I have both types of Gerber and still prefer a SOG or Leatherman. I've had horrible experiences with Gerber, and personally, would never buy another again.


----------



## Kelite

I'll admit that over the years we've seen a number of USA made products subbed to other areas. Sometimes the product quality remains high while others fall off the deep end. This fact adds relevance to the ControlBooth and threads such as this to pass information among ourselves.

Thanks for your comments Cooperhodges!


----------



## BackstageHandyman

I love my MUT. 

I use the hammer and v cutter almost everyday. The locking bits and external blade are smooth and unclumsy. 

Each, *most companies have quality tools if you know what you want to use it for. Even my little Crkt guppie is handy if I feel like running light.


----------



## zmb

Wide reader agreement for Leatherman multitools: http://lifehacker.com/five-best-multitools-512033104


----------



## techieman33

zmb said:


> Wide reader agreement for Leatherman multitools: http://lifehacker.com/five-best-multitools-512033104



I take lists like this with a BIG grain of salt. Leatherman has so much more exposure in retail stores, so that's all that a lot of people see and buy.


----------



## Kelite

techieman33 said:


> I take lists like this with a BIG grain of salt. Leatherman has so much more exposure in retail stores, so that's all that a lot of people see and buy.



Good point techieman33, the marketing aspect has much to do it seems with consumer opinion. Multi-tools are no exception. 

Alright oldtimers- do you remember when there were no multi-tools? The back pocket / tool bag / pouch had one of everything in it because there was no other choice? I'm thankful we have the wide variety of these handy devices, and I DO remember when...


----------



## ruinexplorer

I still prefer a tool pouch for most work. A screwdriver is generally a better option than the one on a multi-tool, as are regular pliers. Granted, like you said, I do enjoy having these handy tools when I don't feel like carrying a bunch of tools or I know I won't be doing a lot of repairs.


----------



## jr464

I have a leatherman "rebar" at the moment. It's alright, but I miss my Gerber Flik. Got stolen off of a 12ft ladder a month ago. Good thing about the Rebar is the cutters though.. It cuts aircraft cable..


----------



## mstaylor

techieman33 said:


> I take lists like this with a BIG grain of salt. Leatherman has so much more exposure in retail stores, so that's all that a lot of people see and buy.


I like to think I am informed and not the subject of good advertising. I still prefer Leatherman over Gerber, but I also prefer one with less attachments or implements. I want pliers,phillips and straight screwdrivers, blade. Anything else makes it heavy. I don't need a saw, a bottle opener, or wine opener. I don't drink wine and I can open bottles with anything handy, including the side of the tool, almost any blade on it, a bic lighter, hammer, stapler.........


----------



## gafftaper

Leatherman is absolutely AMAZING about their repair/replacement warranty. There are absolutely no problems. If there's something wrong, they will fix it or give you a new one. Just send it in to them. Done. Even if there is a "better brand" out there, it's highly unlikely that they would beat Leatherman's service. Thus it's a no brainer.


----------



## mstaylor

gafftaper said:


> Leatherman is absolutely AMAZING about their repair/replacement warranty. There are absolutely no problems. If there's something wrong, they will fix it or give you a new one. Just send it in to them. Done. Even if there is a "better brand" out there, it's highly unlikely that they would beat Leatherman's service. Thus it's a no brainer.


Of course I usually lose the dang thing before I break it. That or my sons do.


----------



## gafftaper

I carry one of the mini-leatherman's with a tiny set of pliers on my key ring. It's amazing how often I use it... often for the wrong purpose. I broke the nail file once and I broke one off the plier jaws off. Both times they replaced it no questions asked.


----------



## Kelite

I purchased a 'made in the USA' Craftsman multi-tool a number of years ago, and while old it was in great shape. A short while later, a student borrowed (doh!) it and attempted to torque a nut from a seized bolt and promptly made it a single jaw device. 
But wait- the story doesn't end there! The friendly Sears customer sales rep walked me to the multi-tool area and had me pick out a name brand multi-tool (non-Sears, as I believe they no longer private label these items).
Service after the sale?

Yep!


----------



## JonasA

I'm actually kind of divided on this one; I've had a Swiss Army Knife (one of the middle sized models) since I was a kid and I've always loved it, but I'd never carry it when I'm working. My Leatherman Wave is my go-to tool any time I'm in a theatre (or anywhere else in life), but I find there's a usefulness to the ambiguity of the Victorinox tools - I keep discovering new uses for bits like the awl, and I generally find it more useful when I'm camping or tinkering with things. For getting the bleeding obvious done, though, (screws, cutting wire, etc.), give me the Leatherman any day.

In short: I'm keeping both of them.


----------



## Breckt

So little love for the SOG! I've had my Power Assist for 2 years now and love it.

The primary features I enjoy are the exterior blades, the compound leverage, and the ease of opening it. 

I have only seen one other LX have one in the past 2 years and it makes me sad. Especially because everyone who sees or uses my tool rather likes it. I think that SOG just isn't as large of a name as Leatherman, so when a lot of us go out to buy tools, we don't do much shopping for other products, only those we've heard of.


----------



## techieman33

Breckt said:


> So little love for the SOG! I've had my Power Assist for 2 years now and love it.
> 
> The primary features I enjoy are the exterior blades, the compound leverage, and the ease of opening it.
> 
> I have only seen one other LX have one in the past 2 years and it makes me sad. Especially because everyone who sees or uses my tool rather likes it. I think that SOG just isn't as large of a name as Leatherman, so when a lot of us go out to buy tools, we don't do much shopping for other products, only those we've heard of.



It's not as readily available in stores, and most will just get what they can find locally. If your an electrician the wire stripper add on is a must have.


----------



## Breckt

techieman33 said:


> It's not as readily available in stores, and most will just get what they can find locally...



True. Heck, I ran into mine when my Paramedic brother came home for Thanksgiving and we went out hiking.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I've carried a SOG Pocket Power Pliers as my main multi for over 3 years now. The implements aren't nearly as good as Leatherman, but that compound leverage is just the best.


----------



## alverniatech

I use a Leatherman super tool 300 but am going to trade up to the surge! 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Jacques Mersereau

I got this on my Bat Utility belt with a Wave and MiniMag LED

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/76590918?src=pla&008=-99&pcrid=15557577904&007=Search&006=15557577904&005=21882504424&004=4409695744&002=2167139&mkwid=sJXegN7a0|dc&cid=PLA-Google-PLA - Test_sJXegN7a0_PLA__15557577904_c_S&026=-99&025=c&item=76590918

So far years of use and my two best friends are always there safe and secure.


----------



## Kelite

Jacques Mersereau said:


> I got this on my Bat Utility belt with a Wave and MiniMag LED
> 
> http://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/76590918?src=pla&008=-99&pcrid=15557577904&007=Search&006=15557577904&005=21882504424&004=4409695744&002=2167139&mkwid=sJXegN7a0|dc&cid=PLA-Google-PLA - Test_sJXegN7a0_PLA__15557577904_c_S&026=-99&025=c&item=76590918
> 
> So far years of use and my two best friends are always there safe and secure.


 


Now THAT is a good idea!


----------



## KMDziki

I've been using SOG Power Lock for years now. And for one tool alone that I haven't seen Leatherman nor Gerber implement... the "V-Blade" made for cutting fabric or seat belts I think. But I have found it is the best tool I know of for skinning jackets off of the big 12 - 56 pair snakes. AWESOME TOOL!!!
http://www.sogknives.com/type/multi-tools/powerassist-black-oxide.html


----------



## soundlight

That V-blade looks very similar to a gut hook, just slightly modified. I use the exceptionally sharp gut hook on my Leatherman to cut E-Tape wrapped around cables, tie line, zip ties, sometimes cable jackets, and all sorts of other things where I want to cut only what's on the outside and not what's under it. Works phenomenally.


----------



## josh88

Here's something new from weatherman, put 25 tools on your wrist, or maybe get it as a watch once they release that version.
http://gizmodo.com/a-leatherman-bra...source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I'll be passing on that. Looks like some fancy jewelry to me.


----------



## josh88

I've got a multi tool I like but I could see myself maybe going for the watch version if I were in a position of needing to look presentable but still need tools in a pinch. That being said it looks like a mess to disassemble, and probably more hassle than it's worth.


Via tapatalk


----------



## soundlight

You don't have to disassemble it, the links have enough wiggle room so that you can just fold the watch band flat at the point of the tool you want to use and it's accessible.


----------



## robartsd

gafftapegreenia said:


> I'll be passing on that. Looks like some fancy jewelry to me.


That's exactly what I thought. It certainly isn't a replacement for a good multi-tool in your pocket. For a technician, a tool needs to be much more functional than that. It's on about the approriate usefulness as most multi-tools marketed for cyclists - a tool you carry in case an unexpected need for the tool arrises (too bad some of the tools a cyclist would want cant be fit into this format). For a technician, a multi-tool must be close enough to as useful as a purpose built tool to be more convienent than a trip to the toolbox - this tool braclet doesn't look like a fit for that use case.


----------



## Brian Allen

Kelite said:


> Just to get an idea which brand Multi-tool (not model) you prefer....
> 
> 
> Gerber
> Leatherman
> SOG
> Victorinox
> Other
> 
> 
> 
> And why?



Gerber for sure. I've had mine for 15 years, never fails to be an integral part of the tool set.


----------



## TuckerD

bobgaggle said:


> Why would we go there when we can use up CB bandwidth in the never ending debates?


 
And here we are. A little more than 8 years later. 

I used to carry a Gerber all the time.


----------



## Ancient Engineer

I have a leatherman tread that was a gift. I thought it would be useless fashion, but I find myself using the thing ALL the time for less-than serious stuff.

That being said... I prefer individual tools. I have had many multi-tools and they invariably pinch/cut/stab me when I'd really rather they didn't.

So, I have a non-ratchet UFT instead of the ubiquitous 8" Crescenthammer, A reversable Xcelite phillips/flat head screwdriver, Klein linemans, Xcelite needle nose, Xcelite (old school) pliers.

All that fits tidly into a little gig bag (which used to contain tent pegs) or my 600 kit.


----------



## GreyWyvern

I was, about 1 hour ago, gifted a SOG Powerplay, with my name laser engraved on it. Initially, I am impressed with it. I like the compound leverage gears. Hex bit kit included. The bits are held by the base of the pliers when the tool is closed. Magnets on each side magnetize the bit while in place. One side has the serrated blade, straight blade, small flat screwdriver/can opener, Phillips screwdriver, and medium flat screwdriver/bottle opener accessible with the tool closed. the other side has the 3-sided file, large flat screwdriver, jewelry screwdriver, awl, and wood saw accessible with the tool open. All lock open. Needle nose pliers with gripper, wire cutter, and wire crimper. One-hand open. Carrying case holds hex bit kit on the side. Belt loop snaps on the bottom for easy putting on and taking off. Feels comfortable in my hand while just playing with it. Look forward to using it.
I still have, and occasionally use, my Gerber with the interchangeable pliers.
My daily carry is a CRKT M16-13LE, which has a sizable chunk missing from the blade about 1-1/4" back from the tip from hitting live romex while working in my attic. I'm sad that they are discontinued. I would get a new one with a tanto tip, but am turned off by the fixed clip. I like that mine can have the clip in any of the four positions. I have it so the tip is up so that I can pull it out of my pocket with my finger on the opening nub and have it open pretty much as soon as it is out. No messing around with turning the knife to the right orientation to open.


----------



## jlevene

Leatherman because of the guarantee and how well built they are. Also I am starting to prefer US build quality over European as they just seem better quality. I find that loads of German products are now made in China.


----------



## JonCarter

I've had a number of "multi-tools" and found that they all do many jobs--not well. I'd much rather stick with my Klein side cutters, Craftsman needle nose & dikes, an 8" or 10" crescent and a couple screwdrivers.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Man, this thread has been hear a long time. 

These days I carry a Gerber Center Drive.


----------



## Michael K

Indeed! I don't seem to have had a go at it yet, so I'll leave my two (worthless ) pennies:

I haven't worked since the beginning of the year (was trying to focus on school, turned out to be a good time for that!) When I was working full time hours as a supervisor/electrician specialist at a mid-size theme park I always had a Gerber Centerdrive and a Leatherman Raptor sitting next to each other on my belt (along with a nice assortment of makers/pens and a 6" Crescent). The center drive and standard bits really made it worth having, though the lack of scissors made the raptor all the more necessary, and I often found myself reaching for them for most of my cutting needs.


----------



## ship

Such a topic, like flash light and C-Wrench gets to the core of our most base tools.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Michael K said:


> Indeed! I don't seem to have had a go at it yet, so I'll leave my two (worthless ) pennies:
> 
> I haven't worked since the beginning of the year (was trying to focus on school, turned out to be a good time for that!) When I was working full time hours as a supervisor/electrician specialist at a mid-size theme park I always had a Gerber Centerdrive and a Leatherman Raptor sitting next to each other on my belt (along with a nice assortment of makers/pens and a 6" Crescent). The center drive and standard bits really made it worth having, though the lack of scissors made the raptor all the more necessary, and I often found myself reaching for them for most of my cutting needs.



There is now the Center Drive Plus that has scissors, but it costs a bit more.

Also for the Center Drive I highly recommend upgrading the brittle carbide cutters with these:



__





Indexable Insert, TCMW-2-1.5-1 HSS - LittleMachineShop.com

Enjoy the advantages of high-speed cutting tools with the convenience of indexable tooling. These steel indexable inserts have a 60 degree countersink.



littlemachineshop.com


----------



## Crisp image

My multi tool is Leatherman crunch. It has a Vice Grip for the pliers and a few other useful tools. I also usually have a philips head and flat head screwdriver in my pocket. I also have a wave but it spends most of its time in the draw.


----------



## Mac Hosehead

There are four items I have in my left pocket usually everyday. A Leatherman Micra, a Leatherman Squirt ES4, a Victorinox Spartan and a small flashlight.


----------



## Ancient Engineer

I was at a job site a few days ago and a "youthful" person asked me for a "tool".

I asked which tool he needed specifically.

A puzzled look rolled over him and he explained that he wanted a "tool, you know like a thing that folds out with a wrench and screwdrivers and a knife"

I asked what he was doing and eventually got to that he needed a Phillips screwdriver.

I flipped open my little waist pouch and gave him the Excelite reversible screwdriver.

He was dumbfounded that you could get a "tool" that only did one thing...

He came back later and declared that it was a "good tool" and wanted to know where to get one.

So I showed him what I carry and talked about why. He was particularly fascinated with the Klein linemans, "It fits my hand so awesome!"

He declared that my "s$!t slaps" and went on his way...

Today he shows up and shows off his own little pouch full of quality discreet tools on his belt...

In my head I'm thinking: "Yer alright kid, you're going to be just fine..."

Great Googly Moogly I am old....


----------



## gafftapegreenia

I have to admit, that story ended a lot better than I expected.


----------



## Lyle Williams

If you went to a tool store and they sold a standalone version of a tool on your multitool, would you buy it?

Me neither.


----------



## DrewE

Lyle Williams said:


> If you went to a tool store and they sold a standalone version of a tool on your multitool, would you buy it?
> 
> Me neither.


Let's see; I already have standalone screwdrivers, can openers, pliers, wire cutters, chisels, files, utility knives....

Nope, I probably would not buy it, but only because I already have acceptably decent standalone tools of most of the ones on my multitool.


----------



## Lyle Williams

My point is that a multitool brings together the very worst version of every tool.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Lyle Williams said:


> If you went to a tool store and they sold a standalone version of a tool on your multitool, would you buy it?
> 
> Me neither.



Depends on the part of the tool



I always wished Leatherman would make a forged pair of pliers based off of their versatile plier design. Looks like Knipex has done it.
Leatherman and Victorinox have rather fine wood saws on their tools as well.


----------



## Lyle Williams

"rather fine wood saws"

... but how many carpenters and arborists have you seen working with that kind of saw?


----------



## TimMc

Lyle Williams said:


> "rather fine wood saws"
> 
> ... but how many carpenters and arborists have you seen working with that kind of saw?


None, because they carry the full tools of their trade or craft as they use them constantly. The purpose of a multi tool is being able to deal with a thing that needs tightened, loosened, cut, turned, crushed or smacked "right freakin' now" and regular tools are inaccessible or inconvenient.


----------



## Jay Ashworth

Lyle Williams said:


> My point is that a multitool brings together the very worst version of every tool.


And puts them within reach of your hand, everywhere you go, yes. 

And for that, the scissors on my Gerber Diesel are pretty much tied with my D-snips, until you're *actually cutting wire*.


----------



## Crisp image

Lets face it. use the correct tool for the job. A multitool is a get out of jail item. They are a good bit of kit to use for that little random job but for best results and multiple repeats a proper tool made for the job will be better and less frustrating. I bet we have all held a nut with a pair of pliers instead of going to get a spanner and then rounding off the said nut only to make more work for ourselves. Multitools are great and I have one in my pocket everyday for those incidental jobs. I also have a Philips and flat blade screwdriver in my pocket at work too.


----------



## Kelite

This rather amusing off-brand tool has saved my bacon a time or two, which is why it resides within a road case of cable and misc. lighting items-


----------



## ndp

Leatherman Free is the best I've tried, came out a year or two back. I carried an OG Wave, then a Wingman, and then got the Free P2 in the summer of 2019. The magnetic latching tech is awesome, can open the unit one-handed. The only thing I miss from the Wingman is the spring-loaded pliers, but lacking them isn't exactly earth-shattering. 

I love having nice high-quality tools if I'm going to sit down and do a repair or something, but I use my Leatherman several dozen times a day at this point. It's mighty convenient.


----------



## Soundslikepeter

I have a leatherman skeletool. I really like how lightweight and compact it is. And I work primarily in my theatre space, so I'm never far from other tools if required.

Before I had a Gerber Diesel which I loved to death in my freelance days, but I just found over time that I don't really have much need for something so heavy on me most of the time.


----------

